# Ebay Beans



## Denboyz (Jul 30, 2010)

What are the best ebay beans to go for? Or should I stay clear?

Cheers

Den


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

It's kind of like asking "I've just bought a Ferrari. Where can I get cheap hubcaps from?"

Might help to define eBay beans

Some good roasters may sell their beans on eBay but you're best going direct to their site

Try for a roast on demand Coffee Roaster rather than a large batch roaster who roasts once every few weeks and then sends out when needed.


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

Glenn said:


> It's kind of like asking "I've just bought a Ferrari. Where can I get cheap hubcaps from?"


I love that!

I'm also an e-bay regular, but never thought of buying beans from there - never even thought to look for them there. I'm much keener on knowing the provenance of beans I'm buying.


----------



## Denboyz (Jul 30, 2010)

Thanks for replies.

It just would be good to know if anyone has a GOOD experience with buying beans from eBay.

No snobbery please, if I had a Ferrari my butler would be making and serving my coffee. Ha Ha


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

Never bought beans from Ebay and I don`t think I would TBH, My one and only experiment with "bargain" beans was some at TKMaxx, needless to say, the beans were in the bin afer the first shot was tasted. Learned my lesson there.

Just don`t skimp on beans, bite the bullet, buy good freshly roasted from a reputable supplier, c`mon they are the core of your coffee experience.

Don


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

I would definitely stay away from buying beans off ebay. Stay with a reputable online roaster.


----------

